# RAF Wyton Photographic Factory - May 2016



## jsp77 (May 19, 2016)

This was just a quick solo visit, I had wanted to have a look for a while and finally found the time, this is totally trashed with lots of peely paint. 

*History *

RAF Wyton fulfilled a unique role during the Cold War as the home of Bomber Command's strategic photographic reconnaissance squadron. Specially adapted Valiants, Victors and Canberras routinely took off from the base, flew over the Iron Curtain (or the current hot-spot) and took hundreds of aerial pictures. The planes then returned to base where the film would be developed and analysed.
They knew from the outside that they would have a problem. A mission by a single Victor alone could produce over 10,000ft (3,048m) of film so a photographic processing facility was required on an industrial scale. Therefore a dedicated "Photographic Factory" was built in a separate compound to the south of the airfield in the 1950s. Film was taken to the factory from the aircraft, rapidly developed and then sent to RAF Brampton for analysis.

The factory processed photographs for over forty years. But parts had fallen into disuse, or were pushed into storage for the airfield, by the start of the 1980s. The death knell came at the end of the 1990s: overtaken by both technological advances (with digital and satellite images becoming standard) and the end of the Cold War, the buildings became surplus and were offered for sale. The new owners did little with them, and the photographic factory has stood derelict ever since.

As RAF Wyton’s role was unique, then its requirements were unique, so it’s believed that this small anonymous building was the only example of its type built during the cold war.

*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr


12 by JSP 77, on Flickr


13 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (May 19, 2016)

Wow - this place has gone but you've captured the decay fantastically....


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2016)

If only the walls could talk!! Cracking set of images,Thank you.


----------



## degenerate (May 19, 2016)

It seems that every time I login there's a new report from you - I love it don't stop  Great pictures.


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2016)

Nicely Done jsp, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 19, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> If only the walls could talk!!



Loading film magazines into a mechanised developing/printing line, is one of the most boring jobs out there when done on a continuous and repetitive factory scale. The 'Walls', if they did talk would be repeating the WAAF technicians 'racy' chatter about their latest boy friend or conquest, or moans about the Flight Sgt who kept sticking his nose in and stopping said chatter! It's the walls of RAF Brampton that might come up with a few interesting details from these missions.

Interestingly; it is people who served in the Royal Signals listening posts on the East/West German boarder, monitoring the cross boarder radio traffic, who can sometimes tell an interesting tale. It certainly wasn't all boring and mundane at the time!


----------



## jsp77 (May 19, 2016)

degenerate said:


> It seems that every time I login there's a new report from you - I love it don't stop  Great pictures.



Cheers degenerate, I have had a few reports of late, I think there is still one outstanding, will have to leave it until I get back as i'm away for a few days, I have to spend sometime with the family.


----------



## jsp77 (May 19, 2016)

appreciate the comments guys. I really did enjoy this one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 20, 2016)

You got a nice set here considering how dark it is in here.I really enjoyed my trip here


----------



## jsp77 (May 20, 2016)

Cheers Mikey


----------



## The Wombat (May 20, 2016)

These are stunning photos
You should be pleased with these; good work


----------



## Rubex (May 21, 2016)

Wow, some of the nicest pics I've seen from this place. I love the Top Secret photo


----------



## jsp77 (May 23, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> These are stunning photos
> You should be pleased with these; good work



Thanks Wombat and yes i was very pleased with my photos from here.




Rubex said:


> Wow, some of the nicest pics I've seen from this place. I love the Top Secret photo



Thanks Rubex


----------



## UrbanX (May 24, 2016)

Amazed this is still standing, ace pics mate!


----------

